# Honey vs Sugar for Tooth Decay



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Honestly, its all sugar. Just a different form of sugar. Hiney does have antibacterial properties, but tooth decay is from lack of brusing teeth, or genetic factors. Just a thought...


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Richinbama said:


> Honestly, its all sugar. Just a different form of sugar. Hiney does have antibacterial properties, but tooth decay is from lack of brusing teeth, or genetic factors. Just a thought...


Indeed, I think, the tooth decay is largely an issue of proper hygiene now days.
Do the proper, regular brushing and flossing and forget about it.

Instead think of a bigger dietary picture and follow that as a guide.
Refined sugar is bad for you in so many ways - just avoid it as a general anathema.
Raw honey is good for you, in moderation.


----------

